# Swinging zombie girl....



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

This thing is awesome I think she will look great in my playground with the merry-go-round and the teeter totter...... Going to be a great haunt this year...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you show us what you are referring to?


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

The only way I can show you fontgeek is to send you to the spirit of Halloween site. That is where she was purchased...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this is the prop tatt is talking about:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod.../?UTM_campaign=Search:SC:swinging zombie girl


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

And this is the video of it in action!


----------

